# Nom de famille en toutes capitales ?



## Pedro y La Torre

Bonjour,

Une question peut-être plus culturelle que linguistique mais pourquoi les Français ont-ils tendance à utiliser des majuscules en écrivant leur nom (mais pas leur prénom) ?

Par exemple : Jocelyne PONT.

A ma connaissance, les Québécois, les Belges et les Suisses ne font pas pareil.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Pedro y La Torre,

Ce n'est pas mon cas, mais j'émets une hypothèse (invérifiée !) : un reliquat de vieilles habitudes administratives où l'on demande souvent dans les formulaires d'écrire son nom en majuscules, chaque lettre isolée dans sa petite case...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Ah, ces Français et leur bureaucratie...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois me souvenir que des professions juridiques comme celles de notaire ou d'avocat mettent toujours, dans leurs lettres, les patronymes en capitales. J'avais pensé que cette pratique avait juste pour but de mieux faire apparaître ces patronymes, mais il faudrait que quelqu'un du métier puisse confirmer. Je peux encore me tromper entre ce qu'on appelle capitales d'une part et majuscules d'autre part, n'ayant toujours pas saisi la différence.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Merci Logospreference-1.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ce qui est de la nuance entre « capitales » et « majuscules », voici :  





> La phrase : « LONGTEMPS MARCEL S’EST COUCHÉ DE BONNE HEURE » est écrite en capitales, mais seules la première (L) et la dixième (M) lettres sont majuscules. On s’en rend mieux compte si on écrit cette phrase avec des capitales et des petites capitales [...] : « Longtemps Marcel s’est couché de bonne heure ».


  Alors selon ce que je comprends... en principe dans l'exemple de PyLT, PONT est en capitales et seule la lettre P est une majuscule...  mais il me semble que bien souvent, les deux mots sont considérés comme synonymes.


----------



## Lly4n4

Un autre avantage : les gens dont les patronymes sont à l'origine des prénoms, comme Martin (l'un des noms français les plus répandus), Valentin, Marie... L'écrire en capitales permet  de le différencier des prénoms.

Marie Valentin : est-ce une femme, un homme ? MARIE Valentin / Marie VALENTIN.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Très juste, sans mettre les patronymes en lettres capitales, sachant qu'on les écrit quelquefois avant les prénoms, on peut souvent les confondre avec les mêmes prénoms. Merci à Nicomon pour cette explication limpide pour distinguer entre capitales et majuscules. En typographie les spécialistes sont si pointilleux sur cette distinction que je n'osais pas leur demander en quoi elle consistait !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Lly4n4,

J'aime bien cette explication :


Lly4n4 said:


> [...] L'écrire en capitales permet  de le différencier des prénoms.
> 
> Marie Valentin : est-ce une femme, un homme ? MARIE Valentin / Marie VALENTIN.


Mais est-ce vraiment une spécialité française ? 
Pedro, n'y a-t-il pas des Gordon Alexander chez toi ?


----------



## Wordsmyth

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais est-ce vraiment une spécialité française ?
> Pedro, n'y a-t-il pas des Gordon Alexander chez toi ?


 Il y en a, Karine. Mais d'habitude nous n'écrivons pas les noms dans l'ordre Nom Prénom — et si on le fait (par exemple dans une liste administrative), on met habituellement une virgule: _Alexander, Gordon_. Gordon Alexander (sans virgule) ne peut être qu'un Monsieur Alexander. On n'adresserait jamais une lettre à Mr Smith John. On n'a donc pas besoin de majuscules pour différencier.

Par contre, la pratique en France est très variable. Je reçois à peu près la moitié de mes factures adressées à M. John SMITH (ou M. JOHN SMITH), les autres à M. SMITH John (ou M. SMITH JOHN). (Non, ce n'est pas mon vrai nom, mais gardons l'anonymat.) J'ai toujours compris que les Français utilisaient les majuscules pour indiquer lequel est le nom de famille, mais je vois assez souvent le tout en majuscules!

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi cette pratique de 'nom prénom' existe (même dès l'école primaire) — après tout, le "pré" de "prénom" signifie "avant" (ce qui précède). Et pour certains anglais, l'inversion produit des résultats qui sont franchement ridicules: j'ai connu un Willy Brown, un John Prince, une Maria Black ... tu peux imaginer ce que ça donne; (la dernière devient un fourgon de la police)!

J'ai entendu certains Français se présenter comme 'Nom Prénom' (même en parlant): "Comment vous appelez-vous?" — "Dupont Pierre". Je ne connais aucun Anglais qui ferait ça.

Un collègue anglais, récemment arrivé en France, était surpris de voir les noms de famille en majuscules: il disait qu'il avait l'impression qu'on doit crier les noms à haute voix! 

Alors, oui, je dirais que c'est une spécialité française.

_PS. Toutes mes excuses, Nico. Apparemment, j'aurais dû mettre "capitales", au lieu de "majuscules" — mais je crois qu'il n'y a que certains spécialistes en typographie qui font la différence entre les deux._

Ws


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Wordsmyth,



Wordsmyth said:


> [...] J'ai entendu certains Français se présenter comme 'Nom Prénom' (même en parlant): "Comment vous appelez-vous?" — "Dupont Pierre". Je ne connais aucun Anglais qui ferait ça.
> [...]
> Alors, oui, je dirais que c'est une spécialité française.
> [...]


Et merci pour ces précisions. J'ai aussi particulièrement apprécié tes exemples d'inversions ridicules en anglais. 
Par contre, j'ai l'impression que depuis "Lacombe Lucien" plus personne ne se présente de la sorte en France, ou à lors des personnes très âgées, ou des militaires. Non ?
Mais je crois que ce débat risque de dépasser le cadre de ce forum... Ce fil serait sans doute mieux placé dans le culture café !


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Wordsmyth said:


> Un collègue anglais, récemment arrivé en France, était surpris de voir les noms de famille en majuscules: il disait qu'il avait l'impression qu'on doit crier les noms à haute voix!



Oui, pour moi c'est pas mal agressif, c'est comme si on criait "J'EXISTE" ! Mais c'est sans doute une différence culturelle.


----------



## snarkhunter

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> ... j'ai l'impression que depuis "Lacombe Lucien" plus personne ne se présente de la sorte en France, ou à lors des personnes très âgées, ou des militaires. Non ?


Pour autant que je me le rappelle, un militaire français se présente en énonçant son "grade" (ou sa distinction) et son patronyme : le prénom reste _dans le paquetage_ !


----------



## Nicomon

Wordsmyth said:


> _PS. Toutes mes excuses, Nico. Apparemment, j'aurais dû mettre "capitales", au lieu de "majuscules" — mais je crois qu'il n'y a que certains spécialistes en typographie qui font la différence entre les deux._


 Salut Ws.  Je n'ai fait que donner l'information sur les nuance.  N'étant pas spécialiste en typographie... moi aussi, je dis en général « majuscules ».


----------



## Wordsmyth

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> _[...] _Par contre, j'ai l'impression que depuis "Lacombe Lucien" plus personne ne se présente de la sorte en France, ou à lors des personnes très âgées, ou des militaires. Non ?_ [...]_


 Justement, d'après mon expérience ce sont plutôt des personnes assez âgées, ou des jeunes venant des milieux ruraux. Mais si cette pratique est en diminution, peut-être qu'un jour on verra aussi la disparition des majuscules pour les noms de famille? (d'où vient le lien avec le sujet du fil, pour ne pas passer hors sujet ).

Ws


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que comme son nom l'indique, le prénom devrait toujours précéder le nom (de famille) en français. Toutefois, par souci de tri alphabétique des noms dans les *bibliographies*, le nom précède généralement le prénom, lequel est en principe séparé d'une virgule ou entre parenthèses. Dans ce cas, et dans ce cas seulement, le nom devrait s'écrire en *petites capitales*, par exemple : _PONT, Jocelyne_ ou _PONT (Jocelyne)_.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Merci, Maître. Ce n'est que la deuxième fois de ma vie où je trouve un francophone ('natif') qui serait d'accord avec moi sur ce point — l'autre était un prof de philo.

Ws


----------



## Nanon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais est-ce vraiment une spécialité française ?


Non. Je vois aussi des noms de famille capitalisés sur des cartes de visite, par exemple, en Russie et en Turquie.
Pour ma part, je ne HURLE  pas mon nom de famille : j'ai horreur de ça. Affaire de goût personnel, de clavier (pouah ! les majuscules accentuées avec un clavier français ) ou d'habitudes acquises ailleurs : probablement un peu de tout. 
Par ailleurs, à propos de "Lacombe Lucien", je crois me souvenir que dans le système scolaire français, il est encore d'usage que les élèves identifient leurs copies en indiquant le nom avant le prénom.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nanon said:


> Par ailleurs, à propos de "Lacombe Lucien", je crois me souvenir que dans le système scolaire français, il est encore d'usage que les élèves identifient leurs copies en indiquant le nom avant le prénom.



Concernant les possibles différences culturelles, il se peut que le système scolaire français attribue moins d'importance à l'individualisme en comparaison avec les pays dits "anglo-saxons".


----------



## Wordsmyth

Nanon said:


> Non. Je vois aussi des noms de famille capitalisés sur des cartes de visite, par exemple, en Russie et en Turquie. _[...] _


 J'ai récemment assisté à une conférence internationale. Je viens de vérifier les cartes de visite des autres : parmi une bonne douzaine de nationalités différentes, il n'y avait que les Français et un Hongrois avec leurs noms de famille capitalisés. Admettons qu'il n'y avait pas de Russes, ni de Turques. Mais bon, peut-être que c'est une spécialité franco-russo-hongro-turque.


Nanon said:


> _[...] _Par ailleurs, à propos de "Lacombe Lucien", je crois me souvenir que dans le système scolaire français, il est encore d'usage que les élèves identifient leurs copies en indiquant le nom avant le prénom.


 Tout à fait, Nanon. J'ai même vu des cas où le prof a "corrigé" l'impardonable pécher de mettre le prénom avant le nom! 

Ws


----------



## Nanon

J'ai demandé spécifiquement à ce que mon nom de famille ne soit pas capitalisé sur ma carte. Ce en quoi je n'ai fait que respecter la charte graphique de ma boîte (certes française, mais acquise il y a quelque temps par un groupe britannique). Mes collègues français, eux, écrivent leurs noms de familles en capitales. Pas mes collègues turcs, mais eux dépendent du siège en Angleterre et nous, en France, nous avons une relative autonomie en tant que filiale . 
De plus, comme mes contacts professionnels sont surtout hors de France, la typographie que j'ai adoptée "passe mieux". Et pour ce qui me concerne, je ne pense pas que capitaliser mon nom sur ma carte et dans ma signature électronique me permette d'être mieux reconnue ou me donne plus d'autorité. Je ne crois pas avoir besoin de ça. Mais bon, chacun son truc .


----------



## lingpil

Wordsmyth said:


> Parmi une bonne douzaine de nationalités différentes, il n'y avait que les Français et un Hongrois avec leurs noms de famille capitalisés.


Les noms hongrois sont habituellement composés suivant la manière "nom de famille; nom donné". C'est pourquoi je peux comprendre si un Hongrois se sert de capitales pour designer quelle part de son nom est le nom de famille. Comme ça le destinataire de sa carte ne doit pas deviner si le nom est écrit "à la hongroise" ou pas. Pour toutes les autres langues européennes je ne vois aucun grand avantage de cette habitude.
Et bien sûr, n'étant pas hongrois, j'écris toujour mon prénom avant le nom de famille.


----------



## Wordsmyth

lingpil said:


> _[...] _j'écris toujour mon prénom avant le nom de famille.


 

Ws


----------

